# -, ,
.     .     ,       .             .
               ... ?

----------


## 1

.




         100 ()     
   ,      
,     





   ,   .4.3.3 ,   :
    2 ()    ()   / , /
 ,      ,     
        (  ),
/
    , /     
       ,
         1000 ( )   
      180 ( )     
  ,     .       
 ,     ,  ,   .5.4 .

----------

[QUOTE=1;54970494]    .




,   . ,  .
     .       ,      ,   .
   ...      ??

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   ""     ,       .      ,   )
https://lk.platformaofd.ru/web/noaut...63669&i=125547
      ,    54-   .      ,   . 
           .

----------


## 81

!

 ,    ,   -?  ,    ?    ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

invoicebox,    .
 ,       ,     ,    .
!     ,      .
,      ?

----------


## 81

> invoicebox,    .


!      ,  "",   (

----------


## 1

http://fiscal.robokassa.ru

----------


## diakin

Hi!
       ?
   .                 ,          .          ,       .
  ?                 ?      ? 
  ???

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        . 
    ,            (.  ..)
 ,      ...

----------


## diakin

?    .   ,   ?  -    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-? .              .
      ,  ,     . 
   . 
 ,     -     .  .
  ,   .          2   .            .  
     (   ..   )         .     . 

         -  .       -.    .

----------


## diakin

,    .   ,  "    ,  ,   , ,    , ** ."
    ...    .        .    ,    . 
        .        ..  ,         .
  " ",    ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

, ...        ,   300  ,    ..  300 000    ,         -.      , .      ?

----------


## diakin

,  .    .

----------


## vetesgrl

4    :




> 1.2.    * ,     *      1 
> 1005           «
>  -        ()  
>    »  22.05.2003 54- (  «  54-»)


 ,           .        . 

    ,     .       ?     /?    /    ?

 ,      ,        .




> ,   ,       **     ,      ,                   .       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> /    ?





> Robowallet  01.08.2018, .
> 
> ,    () (   )     (  ),           ()             RoboWallet,     ()     :
> 
>      () :   2
>      :  
>        :
> 
> 
> ...


     . 
    .        .
  ,     .,     ,       .     InvoiceBox  Robokassa  ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

:
http://docs.robokassa.ru/%D0%BE%D1%8...5%D0%BD%D1%82/
http://docs.robokassa.ru/%D0%BE%D1%8...0%D0%BD%D0%BA/

----------

> ?


        ,     .
            .
         .
 -     .

----------


## vetesgrl

> ,     .,     ,       .     InvoiceBox  Robokassa  ,   .


  ,  .     ( )?   ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,           .

----------


## vetesgrl

> .   ,           .


           -  , ok.    ,       .        54-  ,    .

    (      ,           ,   / ).      ,        -       ,     ( ).       ,  .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -  , ok.    ,       .        54-  ,    .


      ,        .




> -  , ok.


    .      ..     .             ,         .

  , 90% -     ,       .       . 
     ,          .

               .

       . 
 ,          .

----------


## Romanb

"    ,           1  1005           «  -        ()      »  22.05.2003 54- (  «  54-»)"

   :
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/57886/
https://pravoved.ru/question/1779908/
http://konturalco.ru/news/razyasneni...onnoj-torgovle
http://konturalco.ru/news/prodazha-t...-vybivaet-chek

  ()    .             . 

      "    ** ,       ",  ,      .
     .      .

      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.       , ,   1000   . 
       ,     .

----------

!     " ,      "  , ,  .  ,              ,   ()   .   ,   2  -  ,  - .         ,     (),    .

----------


## Romanb

> !     " ,      "  , ,  .  ,              ,   ()   .   ,   2  -  ,  - .         ,     (),    .


 ,         ,        ,   .    ,         ,      ,    ,       :-). 
       ,  .          . 
 ,           ?      ?

          ,             .

  ,     "      ",         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,         ,        ,   .    ,         ,      ,    ,       :-).


   ,                 ?   . 
    .        .    ,    .    .           .
 ,               .

----------

,  :
          «»   ,      54 (-).                 ,          - Robokassa.             ,     .      ,           !       !
        «».
  ,  « »   .6.2       « » (     ,     ),         21  2018 .
21  2018        «».
     :
      ( );
  -      (  -    )       ;
        ;
      .
         .  ,     .
    «»

----------


## Romanb

.   . .
    ,         . 
        (     :-).

----------


## Romanb

> ,                 ?   . 
>     .        .    ,    .    .           .
>  ,               .


  ,      ,    -    ,        ,     - "      " (   ,  )
         ,    ,   ,        .

----------

> .   . .
>     ,         . 
>         (     :-).


     )))   .

----------


## Romanb

> - "      " (   ,  )


,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  3500 /.   .

----------


## Romanb

> .  3500 /.   .


,

----------

! ,   :        ,        ,   -    .   ,         ,      (. 1.1   54-).         ,      (. 2 . 4.2    22.05.2003  54-,   54-). ,   ,    ,    ,          .          .          . 14.5  . 
        ,     ,   -   -,    .    -     .  

 -       ,   -  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      
 (, ,  )        ,   ,    ""   " " .
 " " -      ,  .        (   ),    .    .

..   " "  .
    54-,     .    ,            ? ., .

 2  invoicebox   .  .

----------

.   ,   ...         "    ,           1  1005           «  -        ()      »  22.05.2003 54- (  «  54-»)".    " "    .  invoicebox    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 3.1.4.                /  /      ,     .

----------

..            ?

----------


## Romanb

> ..            ?


    ,       .
      ,                          .  !, ..      .
           ,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .          ,    100      (     ).
 ,   " "               .
         .      .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ..            ?


      .    . 
           ,     .     .   ,     " "   ""      ? 

?     .         .     ,        . 
    ?  ,

----------


## Romanb

> .    .


  :Dezl: 




> ?     .         .


! 
   ,   ,         ,    .




> ,        .


     ,     ,    ,     .

----------

!   ,   ,  .   -     ,       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       ,   ,

----------

!   -     .

----------


## 77

> !   -     .


       !
   ?     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

- ,   .  ,    99%   -   ,       .

----------


## _

()     ,   .
  ,  -   () .     .

----------

,    )

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> !   ,   ,  .   -     ,       ?


    .       ,     . ,    ,     ,       30 .

----------


## 13

> .     .     ,       .             .
>                ... ?


     "",    "",         .

----------

""  2 ?
   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

?     .           2 .  " "




> ""
> : 7703769593
> https://megogo.ru
> ,  ,  ,  11,  9
>  . 
>  : 114
>  : 568
> 12.03.2019 11:36
> 	:  1
> ...



   Tmall




> ". ()"
> 109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9
>  7703380158
>  : ru.aliexpress.com
>   1455
> 
> 02.03.2019 22:58
> 
> 193
> ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         .       ., ,       -.

----------

1    ,  ....
  , ...

        .
     " "

----------


## _

,        best2pay,     2         ,      ,       .          ,      .

----------


## vetesgrl

> .       ,     . ,    ,     ,       30 .


 ?  -  ?




> ,   ,  .


  ?  :Smilie: 

 :Frown:

----------


## lintolai

!

----------


## serial

serial

----------

